# Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/15/05



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

VS.












*Probable Starters*

    

    



* Nets Individual Leaders
*<table class="yspwhitebg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="243" width="672"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> <table class="yspwhitebg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="144" width="666"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Scoring</td><td class="yspscores">V. Carter</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">22.9 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Rebounds</td><td class="yspscores">R. Jefferson</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">9.0 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Assists</td><td class="yspscores">J. Kidd</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">6.6 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> FG%</td><td class="yspscores">S. Padgett</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">55.6 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> FT%</td><td class="yspscores">J. McInnis</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">100.0 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> 3PT%</td><td class="yspscores">Z. Planinic</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">57.1 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Blocks</td><td class="yspscores">N. Krstic</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">1.6 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Steals</td><td class="yspscores">J. Kidd</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">2.0</td></tr></tbody> </table> </td><td class="yspscores">
</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">
</td></tr> </tbody> </table> *Sonics Individual Leaders


* <table class="yspwhitebg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Scoring</td><td class="yspscores">R. Allen</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">24.6 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Rebounds</td><td class="yspscores">R. Evans</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">7.2 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Assists</td><td class="yspscores">L. Ridnour</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">6.0 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> FG%</td><td class="yspscores">D. Fortson</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">62.5 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> FT%</td><td class="yspscores">L. Ridnour</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">100.0 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> 3PT%</td><td class="yspscores">V. Radmanovic</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">36.4 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Blocks</td><td class="yspscores">R. Lewis</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">0.8 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Steals</td><td class="yspscores">R. Allen</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">2.2</td></tr></tbody> </table>


* Atlantic Standings* <table class="yspwhitebg" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td height="18" width="40%"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="10%">W</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="10%">L</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="17%">Pct</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="17%">GB </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> Philadelphia</td> <td class="yspscores">4
</td> <td class="yspscores">3
</td> <td class="yspscores">.571</td> <td class="yspscores">-- </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> Boston
</td> <td class="yspscores">3</td> <td class="yspscores">3
</td> <td class="yspscores">.500</td> <td class="yspscores"> 0.5
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> [url="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/njn"]New Jersey
[/url]</td> <td class="yspscores">3
</td> <td class="yspscores">4
</td> <td class="yspscores">.429</td> <td class="yspscores">1.0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> New York</td> <td class="yspscores">1
</td> <td class="yspscores">5</td> <td class="yspscores">.167</td> <td class="yspscores">2.5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> Toronto</td> <td class="yspscores">0</td> <td class="yspscores">6
</td> <td class="yspscores">.000</td> <td class="yspscores">3.5 </td></tr></tbody> </table>




















Game Time - 7:30 PM


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

i don't have a good feeling about this game, i just don't.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

if we dont gget this, i will be entering the early stages of panic mode..


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

I feel exactly the same way as the two posters above me.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I feel exactly the same way as the two posters above me.


Yup... same here. I would really really want to to win this game against Seattle. Things have been pretty low so far.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

I would like to blow Seattle out by 30-40 points.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

Might as well lose this game to. Seattle will kill us with 3 point shooting.


----------



## Byrdman1531 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

yep, if redd/t-mac killed us with outside shots then Allen/Lewis will continue to do the same thing unless we do something about it..

..the games we won were the games the opponent missed their open shots but when they were on we lost


----------



## O-Sanity (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

They will eat us alive. Simply because we can't guard the 3 ball to save our lives. And there whole team can shoot them. Luke, Ray, Rashard, and Vladimar


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

the nets are 3 n half games behind detroit for first overall just chill peoples!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

Nets should get Kristic off and the gameplan should be that Seattle shoots a lot of 3's so big stay on your man when Ridnour goes by Kidd let him shoot rather than dish it out for Ray or Rashard


----------



## njkidd05 (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



O-Sanity said:


> They will eat us alive. Simply because we can't guard the 3 ball to save our lives. And there whole team can shoot them. Luke, Ray, Rashard, and Vladimar


Definetly, the nets will get murdered from beyond the arc. They do every game, even from teams that dont really shoot it well. The nets dont have perimeter defense. They give the other team a ton of uncontested shots. When someone drives to the hoop, the whole team collapses inside, and the end result is Jason Kidd sprinting to his man, trying to contest the shot (about 10 seconds late). The nets must think that just because they cant shoot threes, other teams cant either.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

Hopefully they rethink this whole zone thing against the sonics, cause if they dont..........


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

if we play defence we will win DEFENCE IS KEY
and also stop shooting unecessary jumpshots wen defenders are right on u


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

i'm watching the seattle game-toronto game right now. 

the guy we shoudl worry about most is Rashard Lewis--he is absolutely dominating.

Luke Ridnour is also a sneaky fella, we have to watch out for him.

The good news is that they are having troubel finishing off the Raptors right now (3 point lead, 1.5 min left), so they can't be too good if they can't beat the raptors.


----------



## DarkMagician (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

*I'm a banned member. Sorry for wasting all your time.*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



DarkMagician said:


> *I'm a banned member. Sorry for wasting all your time.*


what the hell?


----------



## DarkMagician (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



fruitcake said:


> i'm watching the seattle game-toronto game right now.
> 
> the guy we shoudl worry about most is Rashard Lewis--he is absolutely dominating.
> 
> ...


*I'm a banned member, sorry for wasting your time.*


----------



## DarkMagician (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



DarkMagician said:


> *I'm a banned member. Sorry for wasting all your time.*


How do you kick someone off for stating an opinion. i wanst the only one saying the Nets would lose


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



DarkMagician said:


> How do you kick someone off for stating an opinion. i wanst the only one saying the Nets would lose


i still don't get it. didn't you just say that?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



DarkMagician said:


> How do you kick someone off for stating an opinion. i wanst the only one saying the Nets would lose


You started to root for the Rockets in the game thread, hoping the Nets would lose to "teach" others a lesson. That is not baiting and you did not think you would get responded to?

I already requested your IP ban. Till then, I'll just delete your posts.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



fruitcake said:


> i still don't get it. didn't you just say that?


Vinsane; again.

-Petey


----------



## DarkMagician (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

Petey Check Pm


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

The Raptors just scored 121 points against the Sonics...took them into overtime. In regulation, the Raptors scored 117 against the Sonics. 

THE RAPTORS!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



NetIncome said:


> The Raptors just scored 121 points against the Sonics...took them into overtime. In regulation, the Raptors scored 117 against the Sonics.
> 
> THE RAPTORS!


the raptors played really well today and fought back---major issues for seattle was ray allen and rashard lewis both in foul trouble. Rashard was callled on a apparent charge fro his 6th foul, but that foul was reversed and he scored 12 points with 5 fouls, so he was a huge factor.

seattle can MAKE open 3s..they killed the Raptors, but also they gave up a lot of 3s--mike james had a field day making those 3s. So if we can defend the perimeter better and hit our share of 3 pointers, we should be able to win this game.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

sonics hav no D.
and the only reason we allowed so many 3pt shots against indy and the rockets they had a big, and tmac just made great plays.

there is no big on the sonics roster, we just need to contest the 3's this ****ing time! :curse:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

Guard the Seattle Supersonics' three point shooters and go-to guys. Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis cannot be getting open looks from the perimeter. If we give those guys open looks they will drain them just like we let Ron Artest, Michael Redd and Tracy McGrady. If we play defense we will win.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



Dooch said:


> If we give those guys open looks they will drain them just like we let Ron Artest, Michael Redd and Tracy McGrady. If we play defense we will win.


They will get open looks and they will hit them. The Nets will not play good defense.

However, if the Nets shoot 45% or higher, they will win.

I think that's going to happen.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

Seattle had to go to overtime with the raptors, This should be an easy win for you guys, Keep Bosh under control spread the floor let Kidd have his shots ....The best thing about this team is you have 3 stars , If one is off you have 2 to go to.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



Lakermike05 said:


> Seattle had to go to overtime with the raptors, This should be an easy win for you guys, Keep Bosh under control spread the floor let Kidd have his shots ....The best thing about this team is you have 3 stars , If one is off you have 2 to go to.


bosh?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



inuyasha232 said:


> bosh?


He defected to America by hiding in the bathroom of the Sonics team bus.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



Lakermike05 said:


> Seattle had to go to overtime with the raptors, This should be an easy win for you guys, Keep Bosh under control spread the floor let Kidd have his shots ....The best thing about this team is you have 3 stars , If one is off you have 2 to go to.


That should be the case, but problem is all 3 of our guys seem to have travel scoring at the same time.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



ghoti said:


> He defected to America by hiding in the bathroom of the Sonics team bus.


 :laugh: he had a little too much to drink and decided to change teams on his own!lol.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



ghoti said:


> He defected to America by hiding in the bathroom of the Sonics team bus.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Good laugh ghoti! :clap:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



ghoti said:


> He defected to America by hiding in the bathroom of the Sonics team bus.


Haha. That was a good one :biggrin: Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

The Sonics are not playing well and are getting used to Weiss' system. Ray and Rashard have been consistent for the Supes, but a third scorer has not materialized yet. Also, the Sonics defense has been rather porous and they have not been shooting very well, especially from downtown. Its almost like I do not recognize my own team out there.

The Sonics are definitely struggling and playing beneath their potential, so now is a good time for you guys to be playing them, especially at home.

G-Force


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



G-Force said:


> The Sonics are not playing well and are getting used to Weiss' system. Ray and Rashard have been consistent for the Supes, but a third scorer has not materialized yet. Also, the Sonics defense has been rather porous and they have not been shooting very well, especially from downtown. Its almost like I do not recognize my own team out there.
> 
> The Sonics are definitely struggling and playing beneath their potential, so now is a good time for you guys to be playing them, especially at home.
> 
> G-Force


wat about ridnour?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



G-Force said:


> The Sonics are not playing well and are getting used to Weiss' system. Ray and Rashard have been consistent for the Supes, but a third scorer has not materialized yet. Also, the Sonics defense has been rather porous and they have not been shooting very well, especially from downtown. Its almost like I do not recognize my own team out there.
> 
> The Sonics are definitely struggling and playing beneath their potential, so now is a good time for you guys to be playing them, especially at home.
> 
> G-Force


Everything you said about the Sonics applies to the Nets.

These are some struggling teams with tons of talent.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



G-Force said:


> *The Sonics are not playing well and are getting used to Weiss' system. Ray and Rashard have been consistent for the Supes, but a third scorer has not materialized yet. * Also, the Sonics defense has been rather porous and they have not been shooting very well, especially from downtown. Its almost like I do not recognize my own team out there.
> 
> The Sonics are definitely struggling and playing beneath their potential, so now is a good time for you guys to be playing them, especially at home.
> 
> G-Force


that third scorer is Luke Ridnour. Over the first 5 games of the season, Ridnour has struggled with his shot. Today, Ridnour shot much better and hit some cruicial shots down the stretch. If Ridnour can establish himself as a consistent third option for Seattle, the Sonics should be considered a dangerous a team as last year.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



fruitcake said:


> that third scorer is Luke Ridnour. Over the first 5 games of the season, Ridnour has struggled with his shot. Today, Ridnour shot much better and hit some cruicial shots down the stretch. If Ridnour can establish himself as a consistent third option for Seattle,*the Sonics should be considered a dangerous a team as last year.*



Yes your right but thats only for teams that are not a lock in the playoffs, Nets will make the playoffs Heck i dont even think Seattle will...Luke vs Kidd? Thats a no brainer ...I say we feed Rj this game , Lewis is coming off a 40 plus point game so he will come strong ..Maybe give them a taste of their last years philsophy? 3's baby ......Either way Nets should have this 1.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

I'm under the impression that the Nets won't lose 3 in a row! I mean Jason Kidd won't allow that to happen and i'm sure RJ and Vince do as well. I think they'll come out firing from all cylinder, and would play good defense through out the game. I'm looking forward to a good overall performance by the Nets team cuz after the loss to Huston, Kidd probably got on Vince and RJ's faces and YELLED at them to step up their game.

Nets win 105 - 90.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

Typically, I'd agree with you Air Fly. But, I think there's still too much to figure out with how Lawrence wants to run things. That's been the killer for a few games alreaddy and I don't think the Nets will get it all sorted out over the course of two days. It'll probably take more like at least a month before any killer instinct starts to translate into any kind of positive on the basketball court.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

We need this win right now, we have the Wizards on saturday then afterwards we embark on five game west coast trip playing against Golden State, Sacramento, Plhoenix, LA Lakers, and Denver.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



Lakermike05 said:


> Yes your right but thats only for teams that are not a lock in the playoffs, Nets will make the playoffs Heck i dont even think Seattle will...Luke vs Kidd? Thats a no brainer *...I say we feed Rj this game * , Lewis is coming off a 40 plus point game so he will come strong ..Maybe give them a taste of their last years philsophy? 3's baby ......Either way Nets should have this 1.


Are you a nets fan?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

if there is a worse defensive team in the league, it's the Sonics...Nets will take this game...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



Mogriffjr said:


> if there is a worse defensive team in the league, it's the Sonics...Nets will take this game...


OMG... i hope you're right. I am really hoping for a win! Go Nets! :clap: :greatjob:


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

Just so there is no confusion, the game is on tomorrow 11/15/2005...not 11/14/2005. I am going to change the thread title to reflect this.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

two struggling teams, this game can be a sloppy grind out game. i know the 8th game should be a must win, but i think it is. we need to get mentally on track, we have the talent everyone knows that, we are just not utilizing it. yeah we have a completely new team so you understand there is a learning cure, but eventually things gotta start to look like they are connecting. mcinnis has been our best bench player and marc jackson is coming off a nice game so hopefully those two can build ontop of their previous performance. im still waiting for murray to get the chance again and get hot from 3 and become a factor, same with padgetts shot. hopefully with a weak D team like the sonics those guys will, if they get PT, take the open shot and build some confidence.

i think this game is going to be decided by rebounding and second chance points. both teams have guys who can score, both teams are obviously struggling on the defensive end. you think the best D team would win, but thats obvious in any game, but both teams are so bad im not expecting the sonics or nets to have a great D game or anything that good to dominate the other team. i think this will be an offensive show and whoever can control the offensive board and get 2nd chance points is going to help pull away because if your a bad D team and you give up multiple putbacks or 2nd chance points its going to mentally effect you and get you down because you know you cant stop them.

MIP (most important player) for the Nets i think will be kurly. if he can stay out of foul trouble, be agrressive like he was against the jazz and finish up around the basket that will only make RJ,Vince and kidds job easier. i hope we feed kurly early and he is effective for us. im not expecting him to get rebounds like i said because we all know our best rebounds are kidd,jefferson then carter (this is when we can cry.....ok done). the sonics know we cant guard the 3, lewis and ray are going be bombing them all day so i think it really is possible for our big3 to all have 10/+ rebounds (this game cries out triple double for kidd).

this bs has gone on long enough, it seems we have no flow. our big 3 has to play big and if the bench doesnt improve then nothing new, but we need our big3 to get back on page because w/o them it doesnt matter what our bench does. we've had bad outtings against the pacers and rockets and i really expect rj and vince to come out with tons of confidence and energy on both ends of the court and give us an early lead in the 1st. hopefully kidd will control this game, if he does we wont lose this game. even though the sonics are not the sonics of last year, they still have firepower and are dangerous if they get hot, so we better bring our D intensity or we will be behind the 8ball after month 1 if we dont start to change things up now before we go on the road.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



G-Force said:


> The Sonics are not playing well and are getting used to Weiss' system. Ray and Rashard have been consistent for the Supes, but a third scorer has not materialized yet. Also, the Sonics defense has been rather porous and they have not been shooting very well, especially from downtown. Its almost like I do not recognize my own team out there.
> 
> The Sonics are definitely struggling and playing beneath their potential, so now is a good time for you guys to be playing them, especially at home.
> 
> G-Force


I can certify the accuracy of this post. Sonics are still in feeling out mode (otherwise known as "How much 'me' is there in 'team' mode"). I like Weiss's move to put Collison in the starting lineup (well not for the Nets game, but in general). Collison is the real deal. Nets fans, take a good hard look at Collison. Its only one game, so you never know how someone is going to play, but I've been watching alot of this kid during the past year, and I can say w/ confidence that he is every thing the Nets need at the PF spot. He's pretty athletic, he's surprisingly wide. He finishes well at the hoop, is a good rebounder, plays solid D, makes good (and quick) passes, and is a 'little things' guy to boot. We need to find his twin in the draft this coming year.


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*

This probably has been said hundreds of times but i think the best bet is to shut down the perimeter game... Allen, Lewis both can get amazingly hot on 3s and even Ridnour can sometimes score a bit off 3s... If we can shut down their perimeter and like NetsanityJoe said ride on curly we should be fine... I would really prefer to see Jefferson focus heavily on defense.. as for collison i think Collins can handle him... 
Focus on penetrating with our big 3, get their main big men in foul trouble then feed Nenad to finish off their second string big men... if the inside starts damaging them, they would send bit more help inside which will open up more for carter


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



Hbwoy said:


> Are you a nets fan?



Yes i am is that a problem?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 8 - Seattle @ New Jersey 11/14/05*



Lakermike05 said:


> Yes i am is that a problem?


No not at all. Just wondering since you have a laker avatar and a laker nickname. But anyways welcome to the board


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

NetsanityJoe said:


> two struggling teams, this game can be a sloppy grind out game. i know the 8th game should be a must win, but i think it is. we need to get mentally on track, we have the talent everyone knows that, we are just not utilizing it. yeah we have a completely new team so you understand there is a learning cure, but eventually things gotta start to look like they are connecting. mcinnis has been our best bench player and marc jackson is coming off a nice game so hopefully those two can build ontop of their previous performance. im still waiting for murray to get the chance again and get hot from 3 and become a factor, same with padgetts shot. hopefully with a weak D team like the sonics those guys will, if they get PT, take the open shot and build some confidence.
> 
> i think this game is going to be decided by rebounding and second chance points. both teams have guys who can score, both teams are obviously struggling on the defensive end. you think the best D team would win, but thats obvious in any game, but both teams are so bad im not expecting the sonics or nets to have a great D game or anything that good to dominate the other team. i think this will be an offensive show and whoever can control the offensive board and get 2nd chance points is going to help pull away because if your a bad D team and you give up multiple putbacks or 2nd chance points its going to mentally effect you and get you down because you know you cant stop them.
> 
> ...


The battling down low between him and Collison will be crucial, all right.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

The Sonics have been struggling this year, and hopefully the nets will catch them on an off shooting night. Cause if they are clicking, they've got a lot of guys who can light it up from outside.

A win would be very nice, for the Nets and the sanity of everyone on this board.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> A win would be very nice, for the Nets and the sanity of everyone on this board.


I would agree. Most certainly true. :biggrin: :laugh: :laugh: 

I cant begin to imagine what this board would look tomorrow night if the team doesn't do well. 

Pray... Go Nets! :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll be attending this game tonight along with Xenosphere. Net2 and THE TAKEOVER also will be attending tonight's game. So we definitely have supporters on this board. I want to see how our defense plays this game, and which shots we do take. We cannot have a horrible shot selection and force shots up from the perimeter, we need to attack the basket. Lets Go Nets bring us all a win! :clap:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*NetsDaily.com*
Nets need a win badly and Sonics do too, but the Sonics have more on the line. While the Nets have had defensive lapses the last two games, the Sonics have had defensive collapses, letting the Wizards and Raptors score a total of 258 points against them. The Sonics enter the game the NBA's worst defensive team. Jason Collins appears ready to start, team doctors once again finding nothing in his MRI.

EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ (AP) -- Even in a victory, the Seattle SuperSonics struggle on defense.

Seattle will try to win back-to-back games for the first time this season as it continues a six-game road trip against the New Jersey Nets.

Seattle, which was victimized for 137 points in a 41-point loss to Washington on Friday, outlasted winless Toronto 126-121 in overtime Sunday despite blowing an 18-point lead in the fourth quarter.

Rashard Lewis scored 41 points for Seattle, which shot 50 percent from the field, the first time they shot better than 42 percent all season.

Seattle, which is allowing a league-worst 111.2 points per game, had lost the first three games of the trip by an average of 31 points. The defensive struggles are new to a team that last year won the Northwest Division by yielding only 96.6 points per game.

"I still feel like we are a good team, but we're not playing hard right now," said Lewis, whose 41 points were the second-best total of his career. "I think last year is sitting on our shoulders right now. I think right now we're still satisfied by last year, but that's over with, this is a whole new year."

The good news for Seattle is they will face a New Jersey team that is struggling at the other end of the court.

The Nets, losers of three of four, lost 99-91 to visiting Houston on Saturday, shooting a season-worst 37.2 percent from the floor. Houston, buoyed by the return of Tracy McGrady, shot 62 percent (13-for-21) from 3-point range.

"It's hard to win games when a team shoots 62 percent from three and you shoot 37 percent overall," New Jersey coach Lawrence Frank said.

The Nets have failed to crack 50 percent shooting in any game this season. Vince Carter, the team's leading scorer at 22.9, has been limited to 18 and 16 points in his last two games, both losses.

Reserve forward Jason Collins strained a lower leg muscle in Saturday's loss after colliding with Houston's Rafer Alston early in the third quarter and did not return. His status for Tuesday is questionable.

Scott Padgett, who has played more than seven minutes in a game only once this season, is expected to take his place in the starting lineup.

*STANDINGS (through Nov. 13):* SuperSonics - 5th place, 1 1/2 GB, Northwest Division. _Nets -_ 3rd place, 1 GB, Atlantic Division.

*PROBABLE STARTERS:* SuperSonics - F Lewis, F Nick Collison, C Johan Petro, G Ray Allen, G Luke Ridnour. _Nets -_ F Padgett, F Richard Jefferson, C Nenad Krstic, G Carter, G Jason Kidd.

*TEAM LEADERS:* SuperSonics - Allen, 23.7 ppg; Reggie Evans, 6.3 rpg; Ridnour, 6.3 apg. _Nets -_ Carter, 22.9 ppg; Jefferson, 9.0 rpg; Kidd, 6.6 apg.

*2004-05 SEASON SERIES:* SuperSonics, 2-0.

*LAST MEETING:* Nov. 26, 2004; SuperSonics 92-79. At Seattle, Danny Fortson had 20 points and eight rebounds off the bench as the Sonics swept the season series.

*ROAD/HOME RECORDS:* SuperSonics - 1-3 on the road; _Nets -_ 2-2 at home.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

2 hours to go.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

we should try RJ or Kidd down low then Kristic or the other way around, then sprinkle a little Vinsaity in...I dont know thinking how to make our offense work better


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Definitely look for Krstic to be the go-to man early and often...the Sonics have been starting Petro and while he's athletic...he'll have a load to work with Krstic on the block. let the offense flow through him early...


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

who's Petro?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

kamaze said:


> who's Petro?


Sonics Rookie center http://www.nba.com/playerfile/johan_petro/


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

kamaze said:


> who's Petro?


Click on his head!


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

on the postgame they said Collins won't start good ol' Cliffy will for coach Frank


----------



## DASKCREW1 (Jul 20, 2005)

i just really feel like in the houston game with just had to let t-mac do his thing like always and make sure that we lock the other bums on the team but with t-mac on and we throwing double teams at him and him finding the open man everytime for the 3 that was killing us and that cannot happen in this game or we are going to lose our 3rd game in a row. god bless us on this one the last few games made me want to take off my nba league pass for good but ofcourse i'm never doing that i love the nets too much!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

kamaze said:


> on the postgame they said Collins won't start good ol' Cliffy will for coach Frank


won't really hurt us that much, its not like Shaq is out there, but i'd still rather have Collins staring over Cliffy

anyone else hold their breath when uncle cliff shoots?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

CONFIRMED STARTING LINEUP

Seattle Supersonics

PG-Luke Ridinour

SG-Ray Allen

SF-Rasard Lewis

PF-Nick Collison

C-Johan Petro

Nets

PG-Jason Kidd

SG-Vince Carter

SF-Richard Jefferson

PF-Clifford Robinson

C-Nenad Krstic


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Collins not playing tonight...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

funkylikemonkey said:


> Collins not playing tonight...


not playing at all? confirmed?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

justasking? said:


> not playing at all? confirmed?


confirmed


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

justasking? said:


> not playing at all? confirmed?


 Yep, Lawrence said he was a no go for the night.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Net2 said:


> confirmed


Thanks man... Oh boy.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Marv just pissed me off:

he said "welcome to the New York, New Jersey, Metropolitan Area"

Why can't he just say, "welcome to New Jersey"
he's acting like we aren't in New Jersey
I hate it when people do that


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yep, Lawrence said he was a no go for the night.


Thanks ToddMac... hmmm...

but anyway... Hope we win!!! :banana:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Thanks man... Oh boy.


LOL no prob. 

Really, my concern is perimiter defense, because it has been downright atrocious.

And there are two scoring threats on the perimiter in Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis, defense is key.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Chaser 55 said:


> Marv just pissed me off:
> 
> he said "welcome to the New York, New Jersey, Metropolitan Area"
> 
> ...


 Maybe he forgot and thought he was working for the Knicks again and it was a cover up.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Maybe he forgot and thought he was working for the Knicks again and it was a cover up.


originally that's what I thought, Like he thought this was TNT or sumthin', but it just pissed me off. :biggrin:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Marv just pissed me off:
> 
> he said "welcome to the New York, New Jersey, Metropolitan Area"
> 
> ...


I thought he said the New Jersey metro area..guess not.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Net2 said:


> I thought he said the New Jersey metro area..guess not.
> 
> *But they are in the NY/NJ metro area*


I know, but it's still NJ . . . . i dunno maybe I love my home state too much.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Chaser 55 said:


> I know, but it's still NJ . . . . i dunno maybe I love my home state too much.


 impossible! (insert some comment about Bruce Springsteen here)


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> I know, but it's still NJ . . . . i dunno maybe I love my home state too much.


He has been doing New York Knick games for 40 years, he isn't exactly accustomed to New Jersey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Lets Gooooooooo!

I had to miss half of a class tonight so I could come home and catch this game


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Lets Gooooooooo!
> 
> I had to miss half of a class tonight so I could come home and catch this game



Ha ha ha.. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Naughty naughty! :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh oh, Cliffy starting. He should inch closer to Pippen tonight for 39th place on the all-time scoring list.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

The Sonics win the tip and here we go.

Allen turns it over...
Carter turns it over at the other end...
Allen misses a three, rebound RJ..
Vince drives and gets fouled by Collison.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

KRSTIC butterfingers, thats not good at all


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> The Sonics win the tip and here we go.
> 
> Allen turns it over...
> Carter turns it over at the other end...
> ...


VC taking it to the hoop! good way to start! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Deflected out off the Sonics...
Nets have it with 1 second left on the shot clock, and the Nets can't hit...
Lewis misses, rebound Nets...
Cliff misses in the paint, sonics get it...
Allen finds Petro who dunks it down.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ridnour steals it, Allen misses a three, it goes out off Krstic...
Petro misses inside, rebound by RJ...
Kidd misses a jumper from the foul line, Sonics gets it...
Lewis lays it in...Sonics up 4-0.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Ridnour steals it, Allen misses a three, it goes out off Krstic...
> Petro misses inside, rebound by RJ...
> Kidd misses a jumper from the foul line, Sonics gets it...
> Lewis lays it in...Sonics up 4-0.


 WERE down already


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lousy shot by Carter


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Ugly ball-game so far...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hope we win by alot so I don't have to worry.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

im turning off the tv. nets are playing like garbage.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses, rebounded by Petro...
Allen drives and gets fouled by Cliffy (his first), going to the line for 2...
Hits the first, and the second. Sonics up 6-0.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammit, we're down. Dammit Dammit Dammit :curse:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince misses, rebounded by Petro...
> Allen drives and gets fouled by Cliffy (his first), going to the line for 2...
> Hits the first, and the second. Sonics up 6-0.


 :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

krstic!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Krstic hits a hook shot in the paint to get the nets on the board...
Allen misses, rebound RJ....
Vince misses, Sonics get out running...
Allen draws foul #2 from Cliffy, at the line again....hits both. Sonics up 8-2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> im turning off the tv. nets are playing like garbage.


 so soon?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson in for cliffy...
Lewis hits a three...
Time out Nets. Sonics up 11-2


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This is ugly. Lewis was way too open on his three


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

garbage :no:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Timeout Nets...11-2 Sonics with 7:49 left. At this pace we might finish the game with ~25 points.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Jackson in for cliffy...
> Lewis hits a three...
> Time out Nets. Sonics up 11-2


Oh boy... here we go...

Come on Nets!!!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Did I just hear Mark Jackson make a reference to "Press Your Luck?" 

Yikes

Anyway 11-2 Sonics


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> so soon?


11-2 against the worst defensive team


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The defense hasn't been bad. Wait until they start zoning.

See what I mean about the offense being the problem? They better shoot 45% or this is going to be a blowout.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

WTF :curse: :curse: :curse: This sucks.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> 11-2


 over 3 1/2 quarters to play.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

13-4. Could be worse


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits again, a jumper foul the top of the key...11-4.
Petro misses, rebound Collison and he puts it back in..13-4 Sonics....

Vince slips at the other end and he's down and looking hurt.....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> 13-4. Could be worse


 I think it just did get worse...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

20 second timeout to scrape Carter off the ground after he slipped on something on the drive to the hoop.

Krstic the only one who can see the bucket tonight with all 4 of our points.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wow, we are so screwed. carter hits the ground hard! not getting up


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh wow that fall was nastier on the replay.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks like he bent his ankle a bit on that slip.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic drew the foul


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

kdub said:


> Oh wow that fall was nastier on the replay.


OMG... I hope he's alright...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Game Over.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Carter's staying in the game, so it can't be that bad. Just a spill


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

At this pace the Sonics will finish with 120+ and the Nets will have ~16...making it the first triple digit win in NBA history. Glad this Nets team has a chance to make history tonight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince staying in the game after the hard fall....
Allen drives, misses, but collison tips it in....Sonics up 15-4...
Nenad with a series of moves and draws a foul on Lewis, going to the line for two...
Hits one of two...Sonics 15-Nenad 5


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Krstic the only bright spot so far.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jazzi said:


> Game Over.


Too early man.. 

Come on Nets! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Sonics turn it over...
Kidd misses two shots...
Ridnour misses, Kidd rebounds it and goes end to end and lays it in. 15-7 Sonics


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jackson should've gotten at least a hand up on Collison's shot


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Kidd IS at his best on the fast break.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

That an R. J. 3!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

SeaNet is right about Collison, he's on fire right now, last 8 points for Seattle


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd has taken 5 shots already...RJ has none...he needs to get going...feed Krstic too...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collinson hits a jumper, 17-7....
Kidd with the offensive rebound...RJ knocks down a three. 17-10 Sonics...
Collison hits once again, 19-10....
Vince misses a three...Rebound Nenad...who is fouled underneath by Petro, his first...


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i wish we could get collison


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Krstic needs to touch the ball at least 2 or 3 times every play. Good things happen.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AAaaaaarrrggghhhhhh...........


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

kdub said:


> Krstic needs to touch the ball at least 2 or 3 times every play. Good things happen.


I agree, especially if one of those touches is an offensive rebound :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

defense, yea we dont know what that is.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd is pushin it baby


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson hits a jumper...Nets down 7..
Lewis with a nice move and then banks it in...21-12...
RJ misses, out of bounds off the Sonics...Wilkins comes in for Ray...
Vince with a spin move, but turns it over...
Ridnour misses, rebound Nenad...Kidd hits a jumper...21-14 Sonics.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Almost a nice move by Carter, that was quite a spin.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Defensive 3 second called on the Nets...
Time out.

2:44 left in the first. Sonics up 21-14


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Is Twin playing?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Defensive 3 secs called on NJ as Sonics call a timeout...21-14 Sonics with 2+ minutes left.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

A seven point lead, after that horrid start...not too bad


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i have come to this conclusion, if we dont shoot 50% from the field, it becomes very very difficult to beat the opposing team. if we dont play defense, we have to outscore them.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jazzi said:


> Is Twin playing?


Nah, heard he's out for the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jazzi said:


> Is Twin playing?


 Nope, he's out tonight.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> i have come to this conclusion, if we dont shoot 50% from the field, it becomes very very difficult to beat the opposing team. if we dont play defense, we have to outscore them.


I agree. I think this is a valid argument.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This game is getting hard to watch.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

:laugh: 

Marc Jackson is pretty funny at times, haha!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Padgett the trey!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ridnour hits the technical....
Lewis misses, rebound by Padgett...RJ hits off the pass from McInnis...Nets down 6...
VladRad misses a three, rebound by McInnis...Padgett from downtown! Sonics up 22-19


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Lets go McInnis! Prove furnace wrong!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter fouls Wilkens on his lay-in attempt.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

rj, that is not exceptable.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Ridnour hits the technical....
> Lewis misses, rebound by Padgett...RJ hits off the pass from McInnis...Nets down 6...
> VladRad misses a three, rebound by McInnis...Padgett from downtown! Sonics up 22-19


 Yeah!!! Go Nets!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Contracted shooters doing what they're suppoed to do, I like it!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VladRad misses....RJ gets it, but no one is running with him...
RJ misses underneath...sonics running...Wilkins fouled and going to the line...
Hits the first, and the second. Sonics up 24-19.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

at least the bench is producing


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince's shooting percentage is terrible!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Why did Padgett just try to dunk???


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses a jumper....VladRad with the rebound...
Lewis hits a three from the corner...Sonics up 27-19...
Padgett hacked hard, but no call is made and they call the shot clock violation on the Nets....
Wilkins misses a three at the buzzer...

End of the 1st. Sonics up 27-19


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Lewis nails a 3 for the last points of the quarter... 27 - 19 Supers.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Why did Padgett just try to dunk???


He got stripped/blocked.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Net2 said:


> Why did Padgett just try to dunk???


 I didn't even think he could jump, yet alone dunk.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Vince's shooting percentage is terrible!


He's had some nice moves, but they just haven't been falling.

He should be looking to pass a little more though.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kdub said:


> He got stripped/blocked.


at least its only an eight point lead


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I didn't even think he could jump, yet alone dunk.


I'm pretty sure he didn't know that he couldn't. Now he does.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Vince's shooting percentage is terrible!


Vince Carter 0-5 .000%

It's not _that_ bad....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> at least its only an eight point lead


 That should be a smiley face instead of a rolling eyes. A few stops and few baskets and it can be a tied game...its far from over.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince Carter 0-5 .000%
> 
> It's not _that_ bad....


  lol


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Z the strip and lay-in! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

McInnis misses....Jackon gets the rebound and puts it in...27-21..
Rindour hits a jumper...sonics up 8...
Jackson draws the foul from Fortson...Jackson throws it up to beat hte shot clock and misses...zoran steals it and lays it in. 29-23...

Wilkins misses...rebound Padgett...McInnis tries to find Jackson, but forston pushes him out of the way, his second foul...


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Mark Jackson is starting to like the Nets.

Marv still could care less.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Padgett And 1!

MVP!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Padgett looks like he did during his 7 years at Kentucky!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Wilkens puts Jackson on a poster...and 1...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Padgett hits under the hoop and is fouled! Going to the line for one more....and he hits it. 29-26, Sonics lead down to 3....

Wilkins with a big dunk and is fouled by Jackson, going to the line for one more...which he hits...32-26


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

how things change


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Jefferson is amazing.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

YES having technical difficulties!! NOOOO!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

what the hell?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cleaves to the line...misses the first...Kidd and Krstic back in there for RJ and Jackson...hits the second. 33-26 Sonics....

YES is all messed up so I'm not sure whats going on right now....


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Noooooooo


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

What a play!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wat da heck happened?!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

This is the best the Nets have looked all season!


----------



## dshiznit5044 (Jul 2, 2005)

!!! what is happening? krstic made a shot and i couldnt see it


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

What Did You *DO* Petey?! :curse:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

do we have ANY luck?


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

This is bull****! What the hell?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

now heres a fun game...what will the score be when the game coems back on? (no cheating and looking at websites for the score!)


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

TV feed is non-existent

Sort of like the Nets defense this season. 

NETS BASKETBALL: CABLE FEED...BRING IT


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

where did the game go?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

This doesn't happen during _YANKEES_ games!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

WE'RE IN HELL, ITS a LEAGUE PASS COMMERCIAL!!!! NOOOO


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

wtf?

Can I see the game please? :curse:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

39-34 seattle


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Bench is playing well according to the stats...keep it up...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I hope the TV comes back on so I can see the debut of the Marv Albert show!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> 39-34 seattle


that's my guess


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Even the audio quality drops during the Nets splash screen. And now there's nothing but ads.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Back from commercial and still nothing...booooooo


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

game,game,game,game,game,game


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

plan b. yahoo sports lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> This doesn't happen during _YANKEES_ games!


 How long til they cut away to a game from the subway series?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Need to get the radio going


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Put on CenterStage: Vince Carter -_ Special furnace Director's Cut_.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

37-33 saw on NBA TV. Sonics winning.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm missing school for this


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

This song rocks!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

ok....


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ITS BACK on fsn?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

FSN feed


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

No Hi Def?? Bastages!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

its back! WIth a different feed?

Nets down 37-33 now


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

wtf
Carrino im coming


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

And we're back!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

no commentary!!

this is great


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

No announcers...weird....


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cool!

I can do my own commentary!

I'm going to curse profusely during mine.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ghoti said:


> This song rocks!


:biggrin: Wish I could have heard it.

But we can watch the game without commentators now!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Padgett- 11pts, 4/5 FG's, 5 rebs...


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Wtf?!?!?!?!!?!?!


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

padgett's keeping us in this game....


----------



## BigThree (Jan 16, 2005)

Back on, but no one's talking...Weird. I'll put the radio on if this continues! LOL
37-35 Seattle.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, Krstic with the nice move and soft hands.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Allen misses and it goes out off the sonics...
Nenad hits in the paint, 37-35 Sonics...

Petro misses, rebound Padgett....
McInnis hits, and is fouled! tied up at 37 with Jeff going to the line....


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

I can make my own Marc Jackson jokes now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The sonics must be the worst defensive team in the league


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Actually, it looks like it was a foul away from the ball on whoever was guarding Nenad....

Lewis misses, rebound Jeff...Nets turn it over looking for padgett under the hoop..
TIme out.

5:58 left in the 2nd. All tied up, 37-37.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

well somebody called timeout...


----------



## BigThree (Jan 16, 2005)

The WFAN isn't covering it.
Ugh.
Audio isn't working for YES. But atleast we're still in the game.


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

McInnis needs to have more confidence in himself. He passes up on wide open threes all the time. He doesn't realize he's hurting us by not shooting them, that's what we brought him for, or part of the reason.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dolby SurroundSilence©


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> I can make my own Marc Jackson jokes now.


 "One time I played a game! Man oh man, am I old or what? ha ha ha, ya get it Marv?!"


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

YES sucks


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

FSN has sound again! kevin calabro is as good as Marv


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Audio! :clap:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NOOO commentary is back


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

krsticfan325 said:


> McInnis needs to have more confidence in himself. He passes up on wide open threes all the time. He doesn't realize he's hurting us by not shooting them, that's what we brought him for, or part of the reason.


 Yeah...he passed up an open three, moved a foot in and passed up an open jumper, only to turn it over trying to find Padgett in a crowd under the hoop...he definitely should have shot it.

And we have audio!


----------



## BigThree (Jan 16, 2005)

Audio is on now...or maybe not...no, it's on.  LOL


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Let's trade Marv and Mark for these guys.


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hahaha we are watching the sonics broadcast.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carters headband mysteriously disappeared?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

nba.com has an audio feed


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

It would be awesome if Marv hit this announcer over the head with a steel chair and started calling the game like nothing happened.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

VC gets the lead!

That reply makes me cringe every time.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Allen misses...over the back foul by Petro...
Vince at the line, hits both...Nets take the lead, 39-37...
Allen misses a three...Sonics get it back....Vincs smacks it away from Petro under the hoop...


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Padgett has mad lateral quickness. :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

How the hell are the Nets shooting 47%? They must have had a shoot-around during the whole time it was off-air.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

VC with the great block.

Padgett with the horrible D on Lidnour (what'd you expect?)


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jason kidd


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

the fast break was sooooo nice....for a second


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Padgett has mad lateral quickness. :clap:


 :hurl: :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Feels good to see our becnh doing something. How's my man Mcinnis looking?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ridnour drives and hits off the glass...all tied up at 39....
RJ misses...Allen gets it...drives and can't hit...

Nets get out and run, and there was some fancy passing, but Kidd can't hit the layup!

Evens drives and is fouled...goign to the line for 2...hits the first, and misses the second. Sonics back up 40-39...


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

The crowd should be booing Kidd right now. That's simply unacceptable.

YES Network is an utter embarrassment.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Padgett seems to be having a great game. :clap: :clap: 

Go Nets!!! Yahoo!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Cliffy thinks he's Ben Gordon.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff misses a bank shot...rebound Sonics...
Evans misses, but is fouled by Vince...misses the first, hits the second. Sonics up 2...

Vince drives and hits a floater, ties it back up at 41....
3 second violation on Evans.....

Time out. 2:58 left in the 2nd, tied 41-41.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter with the nice looking floater, ties it up at 41.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

kdub said:


> Cliffy thinks he's Ben Gordon.



:biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

funkylikemonkey said:


> the fast break was sooooo nice....for a second


 That was so nice...until the end....he should have hit that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

kdub said:


> Cliffy thinks he's Ben Gordon.


 :laugh:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

JASON!!! what happened?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kdub said:


> Cliffy thinks he's Ben Gordon.


15 years too old, he's in denile.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

7M3 said:


> The crowd should be booing Kidd right now. That's simply unacceptable.
> 
> YES Network is an utter embarrassment.


What did Kidd do? I must have missed it.

I'm sure it was just some fat chick that tripped over a cable or something.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

whoever is on Allen is doing a GREAT job...0-7 from the field right now...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter with the nice looking floater, ties it up at 41.


Yeah!!! Good to see VC getting his game going... Go Nets!!! :banana: 

The bench kept us in the game... particularly Padgett. Good for him! :clap: :clap:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> What did Kidd do? I must have missed it.
> 
> I'm sure it was just some fat chick that tripped over a cable or something.


missed a lay up


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mogriffjr said:


> whoever is on Allen is doing a GREAT job...0-7 from the field right now...


I was going to make a comment about that. It was Carter earlier in the game and he was playing absolutely terrific defense on him. Allen couldn't do anything with Carter over him the way he was.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Nets picking it up on both ends.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Nets fans, Check out Nick Collison tonight...*

"Once again, we'd like to welcome the fans of the team with an embarassing network that can't broadcast games from their own arena."


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> What did Kidd do? I must have missed it.
> 
> I'm sure it was just some fat chick that tripped over a cable or something.


Or "Dr." Leslie Bogohesian.

That girl's brain is as thin as a feather


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, good guys? Who'se hot?

Just got in.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

haha shot clock violation...14pts in the 2nd quarter for the Sonics...excellent defense...


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I was going to make a comment about that. It was Carter earlier in the game and he was playing absolutely terrific defense on him. Allen couldn't do anything with Carter over him the way he was.


I repeat, when he goes all out, an elite defender. As poorly as he's shot tonight, he's been the anchor on the defense.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd misses...Vince rebounds and lays it in. Nets up 43-41!

Collison throws it up, but doesn't hit the rim and its a 24 second violaton...

Fouled called on Evans...RJ to the line for 2....hits the first....McInnis inn for Vince....hits the second...Nets up 45-41


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I was going to make a comment about that. It was Carter earlier in the game and he was playing absolutely terrific defense on him. Allen couldn't do anything with Carter over him the way he was.


Yeah good noticing that. Kidd had some time on him too I think.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Jefferson with a pair of FTs puts NJ up 45-41 with 2 mins left.

With that first quarter, I can't believe we're up right now...and approaching 50 points for the half!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh my, what is up with Padgett?

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Lewis the steal and breakaway jam, ties it at 45.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

im officially pissed off at jason kidd.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd misses...Vince rebounds and lays it in. Nets up 43-41!
> 
> Collison throws it up, but doesn't hit the rim and its a 24 second violaton...
> 
> Fouled called on Evans...RJ to the line for 2....hits the first....McInnis inn for Vince....hits the second...Nets up 45-41


This is nice!!! Good D so far... Keep it up guys!!! :clap:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Petey said:


> Hmm, good guys? Who'se hot?
> 
> Just got in.
> 
> -Petey


Well highlights

--Kidd should be ashamed of himself for missing a layup from AirFly I think lol...

--Carter has been off

--Padgett (11pts and 6rebs) and the bench have been playing well...

--Krstic doing his thing...

--Apparantly, Carter is playing amazing defense on Allen holding him to 6pts on only 6 FT's...0/7 from the field...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This feels really good because even though we are just up 4 it seems that we are in complete contol of this game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, RJ with 10!

Hmm, someone should play some D?

Ridnour with a uncontested 3.

How is our perimeter D this game?

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

we better win this game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Evans hits and cuts the Nets lead to 2....

RJ turns it over trying to find Nenad...Lewis misses, rebound by RJ...Kidd turns it over on the cross court pass and Lewis dunks it on the break...tied up at 45.

RJ hits the three off the pass from McInnis...and Ridnour answers at the other end quickly. Tied at 48.

McInnis drives and misses...rebound by Collison...


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh wow, how many times have I seen the Sonic run that play? Make 3 passes to a wing jump shooter then draw the help defenders and then feed the guy under the basket for the easy 2.

Frick!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> Well highlights
> 
> --Kidd should be ashamed of himself for missing a layup from AirFly I think lol...
> 
> ...


Yeah, whoever is on Allen is doing a pretty amazing job! :clap:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

halftime, too many turnovers


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Sonics can't get a shot off....

Halftime
Nets 48
Sonics 48


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ hits a 3 but Ridnour counters with one of his own. We're tied at 48 at the half.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Petey said:


> Haha, RJ with 10!
> 
> Hmm, someone should play some D?
> 
> ...


Ray Allen 0-7.

Sonics shooting 39%.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

At least it's somewhat of an improvement.

On a side note-Happy Birthday to Jack Sikma, 50 years old today


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ hits a 3 but Ridnour counters with one of his own. We're tied at 48 at the half.


damn those defensive lapses where the players are confused!


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

:biggrin: 

Gotta love that speed racer geico commercial.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well well well, seems like Vince is making a name on defense tonight, but then again that was never suprising to me


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

No inside threats for Seattle, so the perimeter defense is magically fixed.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

YES sure is pimping Marv hard. Some of them are pretty funny, but I havn't tuned into YES in a while, so maybe some of you are tired of it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

kdub said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Gotta love that speed racer geico commercial.


 :laugh: yeah, the geico commercials are pretty good.

And, the other day my mom switched to Geico and did infact save a lot of money.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

I like this crew better.

Schub must of pulled their cord for our benefit.

thanks


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :laugh: yeah, the geico commercials are pretty good.
> 
> *And, the other day my mom switched to Geico and did infact save a lot of money.*


LOL


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> I like this crew better.
> 
> Schub must of pulled their cord for our benefit.
> 
> thanks


hahahahaha


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> I like this crew better.
> 
> Schub must of pulled their cord for our benefit.
> 
> thanks


I still think you guys need to give Marv and Marc more time.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

OT: The celtics, theyre for real! Leading the Pistons by 10 at the half 58-48.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

wow Padgett 2-2 from 3pt range and is our highest scorer. Looking at the box score Carter and Kidd are stinking it up.

Centerstage? wtf?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> I like this crew better.
> 
> Schub must of pulled their cord for our benefit.
> 
> thanks


 :laugh:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Carter is playing amazing defense, gotta keep it up till the game is over.


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

BOOOOOOOOOO Centerstage


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok what is going on??


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

what the **** i saw this already


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Put on CenterStage: Vince Carter -_ Special furnace Director's Cut_.


 And your wish is granted.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

How many times has VC been on Centerstage already???


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

DAMN IT!

This stinks!

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

i guess it's only for half time


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

im in the other room, are they really showing Centerstage, again? Pathetic.

once again . . . . YES sucks!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I hope they go back to the game for the second half...although I don't think they'd put this on for just half time...


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Im guessing its on because they cant get the halftime show going, it will probably be back by the start of the 3rd.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

it's funny that there gonna cut centerstage in about ten


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

A great interview going on here. Hbwoy, you'd love it.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

I didnt even see his centerstage yet


I guess they cant legally show the Sonics halftime show
or maybe they think this would entertain the Nets fan more than a sonics half time show


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

hmm . . . . . we're talking more about YES than we are about the game lol.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

They playing the Vince Carter interview thing! Sweet!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

so should we talk about whats happening on CenterStage


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AJC NYC said:


> so should we talk about whats happening on CenterStage


No. But I kinda want to burn the YES studios down!

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Vince was in band?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> They playing the Vince Carter interview thing! Sweet!


are you watching it, what is he saying? :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I didn't know Vince was such a musician.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I thought that The YES channel was suppose to be better than last year except for the Marv Albert and Mark Jackson Part


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

AJC NYC said:


> so should we talk about whats happening on CenterStage


these are stupid questions so far...


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

dial-up is gonna be history


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> these are stupid questions so far...



I was being sarcastic


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Its back, with the Sonics Feed.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Aww they're interrupting the second half of the interview with the second half of the game 

I'm surprised more of you didn't know Carter was in his highschool band. That was always something they talked about on Toronto televised games.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> are you watching it, what is he saying? :biggrin:


Some pretty cool stuff. Didn't know he taught himself to play so many different instruments.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, the game is actually back, I'm shocked.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

AJC NYC said:


> I was being sarcastic


Fine :|


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

And we're back with the second half...

Nenad fouled by Ridnour and is going to the line...Hits both and the Nets go up 2..

Petro misses, Nets get teh board...

Kidd misses...Allen rebounds it, but Nenad steals it and lays it in...Nets go up 52-48...


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

VC and Krstic going to work!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Petro is on the floor.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> And we're back with the second half...
> 
> Nenad fouled by Ridnour and is going to the line...Hits both and the Nets go up 2..
> 
> ...


YEAH!!! Good start!! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sonics are screwed if Robinson starts hitting.

That's the ultimate insult.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd finds cliff, who knocks downa jumper.

Sonics take a time out after the Nets start the second half on a 6-0 run.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Expolode.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

When Cliffy is hitting (with that awkward shot), you know things are going good.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd finds cliff, who knocks downa jumper.
> 
> Sonics take a time out after the Nets start the second half on a 6-0 run.


Nice!!! Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Sonics are screwed if Robinson starts hitting.
> 
> That's the ultimate insult.
> 
> -Petey


 oh come on, cliff is awesome. oh wait...its '05 not '95. OHH SNAP! OH NO I DIDN'T!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

How many rebounds does RJ have?
how many assist does Kidd have?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> oh come on, cliff is awesome. oh wait...its '05 not '95. OHH SNAP! OH NO I DIDN'T!


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

ha what a way to start off the 2nd half...6 straight pts and a timeout by the Sonics...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petro (who?) with the smash!

Robinson continueing his hot streak!


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm happy that the Nets didn't let down on their defensive intensity after the half.

Wow Petro is quite the athlete.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> How many rebounds does RJ have?
> how many assist does Kidd have?


RJ has 6 rebounds and Kidd has 6 assists...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG Robinson again. What is going on?

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Take a ****ing foul. Petros under 30% from the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with a sweet assist to Carter for the slam!

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Strange game...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What happened??????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> OMG Robinson again. What is going on?
> 
> -Petey


Don't ask me, ask him lol. things are looking good for the Nets so far. :clap:


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Vince Jam! From the RJ Feed!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Robinson saw how good Padgett was so he stepped it up as well, didnt want to lose any minutes and Yes is back, no!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petro with a nice jam after the offensive rebound....54-50 Nets

Vince draws a foul on the other end...Cliff backs in the lane and hits a jumper! Nets back up 6.

Vince drives and is fouled...going to the line for two....

And the YES feed is back.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter gives up a 3 to drive it in?! Gets fouled with FTs coming.

YES back!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets with some lucky bounces for the board... Robinsons doing it all on the court.

OH WOW.

MARV is on now.

Get them off!

-Petey


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow Carter really getting going!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Get outta here YES, I'd rather watch the Seattle broadcast.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes you should apologize


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What? Vince with a pump fake, I didnt know he had that move in his repertoire


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana: 



kdub said:


> Vince Jam! From the RJ Feed!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ trey! Seattle TO


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits the first....lane violation on the second...hits the second. Nets up 60-52.

Foul called on Lewis away from the ball...

RJ hits a three!!! Nets up 11!

Time out Sonics! 7:38 left in the 3rd, Nets on a 15-4 run


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

7M3 said:


> Get outta here YES, I'd rather watch the Seattle broadcast.


I know and they open with a stupid dialog of how they had great commentary when they were off the AIR. WTF, where is that when they are on the air?

Pretty lucky as I don't think the Sonics have any former Knicks on their squad.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> OMG Robinson again. What is going on?
> 
> -Petey


 who needs vince and RJ when you got Uncle Cliffy?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince hits the first....lane violation on the second...hits the second. Nets up 60-52.
> 
> Foul called on Lewis away from the ball...
> 
> ...


This is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice!! Please let the team win!!! :angel: 

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They chould have saved some money from that stupid T-Mac / Sneaker commercial, just use game footage of the game verus the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff with some nice D and trapping Ray in the corner


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> who needs vince and RJ when you got Uncle Cliffy?


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Streak shooter too!!! :laugh: :biggrin: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's Goooooooooooooooo I'm so hyped up.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I feel bad for Ray, he cant buy a shot today


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Allen misses...rebound RJ....

Kidd finds cliff, who misses....jump ball with Nenad and Collison...Nets win the tip..

Vince drives and gets fouled by Petro (his 4th)...going ot the line.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is great stuff! Carter drives and gets fouled again! He's on a mission!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm loving this agressive driving Carter.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits both, nets up 65-52...

Lewis hits a jumper, 65-54...

Nenad answers with another jumper from the top of the key...nets back up 13


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> I feel bad for Ray, he cant buy a shot today


Shhh. We better not say anything. Remember 1-9 just a few days ago at half?

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I feel bad for Ray, he cant buy a shot today


Can he please buy his shot some other day? :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No More Double Teams


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ridnour hits a three to beat the shot clock...Nets up 10.

RJ can't convert on the ally-oop from Kidd...

Lewis gets out but is fouled by Kidd...going to the line for 2...hits both. Nets up 67-59.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

8 Point Lead, 5 minutes left in 3rd.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ misses the three...rebound by Lewis...

Allen draws a blocking foul called on Cliff, going to the line. Hits both and its a 67-61 Nets lead.

Time out with 5 Left in the third. Nets up 6.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

****


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Allen hits a pair of FTs... NJ up 67-61 and calls timeout.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammit.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter to the line again :banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

WTF I went to bathroom when it was a 13 pt lead to take a ****, i come back its 6


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Jesus Shuttlesworth 0-9


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Evans called for the foul...Sonics in the penalty so Vince is going to the line....hits 1 of 2, Nets back up 7. Padgett coming in for Cliffy.

Sonics turn it over...sonics get back on D....Padgett finds Nenad under the basket for the lay in...nets up 70-61.

Allen misses a lay in...it goes in and out...tough night for him.

Foul called on Collison away from the ball, Nenad to the line


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> WTF I went to bathroom when it was a 13 pt lead to take a ****, i come back its 6


Nets production is obviously directly related to your bowl movements!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Evans called for the foul...Sonics in the penalty so Vince is going to the line....hits 1 of 2, Nets back up 7. Padgett coming in for Cliffy.
> 
> Sonics turn it over...sonics get back on D....Padgett finds Nenad under the basket for the lay in...nets up 70-61.
> 
> ...


Padgett is the lucky charm!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic and 1!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And the foul!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Krstic is on a mission tonight!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Jesus Shuttlesworth 0-9


lol that was good stuff...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic bumps and grinds & 1!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits the first...and the second. Nets back up by 11. 72-61.

Offensive foul called on Mikki Moore, ball goes back to the Nets...

Nenad with a nice spin move, gets the hoop AND is fouled by Moore...going to the line for one more.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nenad's having a good scoring night. 17pts so far.. :clap: 

Go Nets!! :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

im so pissed.... no channel on my dish is showing this game!!!!!!!!!!.... Good were winning... are playing good d? im glad to see vince more determined this game, driving it to the basket.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Petey said:


> Nets production is obviously directly related to your bowl movements!
> 
> -Petey



It it, I come back and its a 7-0 run with 2 fts coming up


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nenad hits the first...and the second. Nets back up by 11. 72-61.
> 
> Offensive foul called on Mikki Moore, ball goes back to the Nets...
> 
> Nenad with a nice spin move, gets the hoop AND is fouled by Moore...going to the line for one more.


and breathe lol.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

How's the attendance there tonight?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad misses the FT, but Padgett keeps it alive...Nenad went for the same move, but was called for the travel...

Ridnour turns it over....then fouls McInnis. Hits 1 of 2 from the line, Nets up 14, 75-61.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> It it, I come back and its a 7-0 run with 2 fts coming up


You should hold your **** next time til the end of the game! :biggrin: :laugh: Maybe it was the lucky charm! :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

McInnis single-handedly messed up that fast break.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Planinic's really working the fakes


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Sonics turn it over again....Nenad can't hit in the lane...

Lewis hits a three at the other end, cause the Nets lead to 11.

Zoran is fouled, going to the line. Jackson in for the Nets, Cleaves in for the Sonics.
Misses the first...and the second.

Lewis misses the three, rebound by Padgett...McInnis hits a jumper. Back up 13


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

This is horrid. Our bench is letting them back in a bit.

And it's like their 2nd unit as well.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Lewis hits another three, Nets up 10....

Offensive foul on Jackson, turns it over to the sonics...

Lewis throws up another three, but can't hit (anything)....


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Allens 0-9 wonder whos covering him???


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis just had a GREAT breakdown of the Sonic's D right there.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Who's on the floor for us? all bench??


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> McInnis single-handedly messed up that fast break.


He also did a sweet Kidd-type pass to Jackson and is hitting the midrange shot.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

What the heck


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

bad foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a stupid call on Padgett. Lewis gonna go to the line for 3 now.

-Petey


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Petey said:


> This is horrid. Our bench is letting them back in a bit.
> 
> And it's like their 2nd unit as well.
> 
> -Petey


Not really something you prevent. Lewis is on the high part of his streaky shooting.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson gets fouled under the hoop after a nice pass from McInnis...hits both from the line, Nets up 12. 79-67

SOnics playing for the final shot....Padgett called for a foul while Lewis was trying to shoot a three...hits all three FT's.

Nets can't get a shot off to beat the clock

End of the 3rd. Nets up 79-70


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And an ugly Nets possession to close out the Quarter.

Nets by 9 now?

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

79-70. Come on guys we need a win bad.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

kdub said:


> Not really something you prevent. Lewis is on the high part of his streaky shooting.


Except our unit wasn't hitting.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Get.The.Starters.In.Now!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

wow, if only RJ or Carter would step up a bit, this could be a bigger lead.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Do u think that Ray Allen is gonna make a field goal?


Knock on wood


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Get.The.Starters.In.Now!


Yes......... I agree!!!! No need for complacency!!! The team has learned that so many times from the past!!!

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad having a very nice game...I didn't realize he had so many points til they said so.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

score any1?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

First Redd, then TMac, now Ray Allen

4th quarter explosions @ Meadowlands


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nenad having a very nice game...I didn't realize he had so many points til they said so.


Yup!!! 21 pts, 4 boards so far!!! :clap:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Is our bench blowing the lead again?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeadon't defend the arc again good job NJ

all season long

teams average what 10 threes vs us


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ray Allen finally hits to start the 4th...

Padgett answers at the other end...

McInnis gets the board....Zoran misses a three...rebound Wilkens...

VladRad hits a jumper...81-75 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> score any1?


Nets +6.

81-75.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i want my Big 3 in....


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Can we ever manage to make something look EASY?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> First Redd, then TMac, now Ray Allen
> 
> 4th quarter explosions @ Meadowlands


Are you related to Vinsane in any way?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Redd

TMac

Now Ray


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

great, looks like Allen found his shot!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Who's on the floor? Where's the big 3? Bench??


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

RJ getting a LOT of minutes


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

funny how allen hits 2 shots with VC on the bench!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ drives and is fouled by Moore...going to the line for 2...hits both and the nets are back up 8. 83-75

Allen hits a three to beat the shot clock...Sonics down 5...

Padgett misses a three, gets his own rebound...Nets slow up and reset...Zoran draws the foul on Wilkins...Kidd back in for RJ.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I feel a 4th quarter explosion from Ray.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I can't beleive Frank is keeping this rotation in.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Petey said:


> Are you related to Vinsane in any way?
> 
> -Petey


no just predicting the predictable

nets dont defend arc and let shooting guards put on amazing performances in 4th quarter


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Kidd is in for RJ, VC and Krstic still out.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> I can't beleive Frank is keeping this rotation in.
> 
> -Petey


I know!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Down to 4 lol


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran hits both, Nets back up 7.

Cleaves hits and there is a foul away from the ball and Moore hits...Nets up 85-80.

McInnis hits at the other end, back up 7.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Stomach is sick


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Seattle going 3-point crazy :curse:


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

frank is driving me nuts with this rot!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

There's no D in New Jersey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VladRad hits another three....down to a 4 point lead. Time Out Nets.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

only 3 point lead!! bring in VC and Krstic now!!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I think Frank has some sort of amnesia when he sits someone on the bench!!! He forgets to bring them back in!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

If we lose this game Lawrence Frank is to blame, you cant leave two of our main scorers in the bench for so long


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ah man, I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Is This A Frigging Joke Or Something?


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Why doesnt Frank play the big 3 at the begining of the 4th quarter?
is he gay


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What is wrong with this Frank man?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

take it easy guys


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Bucks
Rockets
Pacers
Sonics

amazing hot display of shooting

why does everyone find us?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

so much for RJ playing D on lewis!!! VC man has 13


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> If we lose this game Lawrence Frank is to blame, you cant leave two of our main scorers in the bench for so long


I agree!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

We lost

saame exact crap as rockets bucks games is happening


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

****


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Down to 1...Carter going to the line! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

McInnis turns it over...:sigh:

Allen hits, and its a 1 point lead...87-86.

Cleaves fouls Vince, who is going to the line for 2...hits both. Nets back up 3.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Down to 1...Carter going to the line! :clap:



too bad frank cannot see that carter is agressive today so he decided to keep him out.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Down to 1...Carter going to the line! :clap:



sorry for posting the same post twice....score any1?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

kidd stop shooting!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

y'all nervous lol...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cleaves misses, rebound Padgett....

Out off the Sonics...Cliffy back in for Padgett...

Kidd misses a three, rebound Ridnour...Allen misses a three...

Kidd finds RJ under the hoop for the slam. Nets back up 5. 91-86


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

yea kidd

now guard the **Don't mask cursing** three point arc


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd for 3...Klang!

Allen for 3...Klang!

RJ for the dunk...Kaboom!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey, he made a layup


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

And Jason Kidd gives me one more reason to wear his jersey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

you see what happens when you actually play the starters


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

For all the negativity, the game is turning on a dime. Take the Kidd steal for instance. Suddenly the momentum is swung back towards the Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd steals it and lawys it in! Back up 7! 6-0 run by the Nets!

Time out Sonics.

6:21 left to play. Nets up 93-86.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

good man kidd. Inspire your troops


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jeez. Nets charging back and it's Kidd at the wheel. After the bobble (dude to Krstic), couldn't to go VC for the lob, so he no looks pass to RJ, then the steal and score.

6-0, Nets run!

Vintage Kidd!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yayyy Kidd 2 easy ones on the fast break...lead up to 7!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

seee there u go...RJ from Kidd...Kidd steal and layup...


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

way to go jason your the best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

7M3 said:


> Hey, he made a layup


 I guess there really is a first time for everything


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> And Jason Kidd gives me one more reason to wear his jersey



BRET HART OWNS!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jason is my boy.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Jason i have a non gay man crush on you


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

the dunkin' donuts fast break of the game..wow.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC sucks tonight

Krstic 23 !


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nenad shoots and moves like a guard.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

23 for Nenad


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

4 team fouls with 5:50 to go?

Krstic tips in Carter's miss.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

AWESOME!!! Go Kidd!!! Go Nets!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Aww man Ray u ruined it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Allen is a ***!

Nets on a break, Kidd to Carter in the air, foul on Allen.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kill they alley but Carter spirals on the oop...goes to the line! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on Kidd...sonics keep the ball...Lewis with the dunk after the D fell apart...

Nenad draws a foul on Collison (his 5th). Petro comes in for Collison...

Carter misses, but Nenad is there to tip it in! Nets back up 7.

Lewis misses, rebound Nenad..

Nenad misses, Ridnour misses...

Kidd throws it up to vince, who is fouled, going to the line for 2.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

That pass was way too low. Kidd puts it higher and its an easy finish.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Did I just see a missed three? Shocker


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Foul on Kidd...sonics keep the ball...Lewis with the dunk after the D fell apart...
> 
> Nenad draws a foul on Collison (his 5th). Petro comes in for Collison...
> 
> ...


Go JKidd!!! Go Nets!!! Nice!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits both, Nets up 9 now. Just under 5 left in the game.

VladRad misses, rebound RJ...

RJ misses a three from way out.

Allen drives and the dunk is blocked by RJ! But petro puts it back in...Nets up 7.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ *annihilates *Allen on his dunk attempt, but Petro (who?) cleans up.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its Vince time


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

the board got messed up for a little bit...

2:55 left in the 4th...Nets up 99-90.

That was an awesome block by RJ.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

my stomach is so nautious

10 threes for sonics

33 threes last 3 games given up by nj


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vlad is now 3-6 from 3... Sonics have 10 3 pointers!

Nets up 6.

Vegas had the game at Nets -7.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ayyyyy cmon nets we can win this baby


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VladRad hits a three...cuts the lead to 6.

Kidd misses from downtown, rebound by Lewis...

Allen hits, and is fouled...going to the line and misses...lead is down to 4, 99-95.

Kidd draws a foul, and the sonics are over the limit.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Is it against the law to call a reach in foul against Krstic

He always gets reached all season no calls

**Please, don't mask cursing** refs


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

RAY SUCKS wow this feels weird lol ray is my name well yea ALLEN STINKS MAN HES ICE COLD!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Is the NBA.com board correct? Krstic only has 1 personal foul so far? Way to go Nenad! 23pts and 6 boards so far!! Yeah! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW rare Allen missed FT, Kidd just avoided a 8 second back court violation. That was close, then draws the foul with the Sonics over the limit!

Pushes to 6!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits the first...and the second. Nets back up 6, 101-95.

Allen misses a three, rebound by Kidd...

Cliff misses, but is fouled...hits both from the line. Nets up 103-95. Collison back in. 1:28 left in the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

justasking? said:


> Is the NBA.com board correct? Krstic only has 1 personal foul so far? Way to go Nenad! 23pts and 6 boards so far!! Yeah! :clap: :clap:


 Yeah, he just picked up his second a few plays ago.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> RAY SUCKS wow this feels weird lol ray is my name well yea ALLEN STINKS MAN HES ICE COLD!



Amazing player, just tough game

He doesnt do well vs us every year it seems

kills knicks though every year


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang it no nets games till saturday


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with 19/10, nice overall game again!

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Amazing player, just tough game
> 
> He doesnt do well vs us every year it seems
> 
> *kills knicks though every year*



verrry verry true :banana: :cheers: :clap: 

GO NETS!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ridnour drives and is fouled....hits both...103-97.

RJ hits the jumper! under a minute to go!

Allen drives and is fouled.

49.3 left, Nets up 105-97


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Jason Collins Looks Fresh In Da Suit Man


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Allen hits both...nets up 6.

Nenad gets foule dby Lewis...40 seconds left.
Hits the first...and the second. Nets up 8.

Time out sonics. 107-99. 40.2 left in the game.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> RJ with 19/10, nice overall game again!
> 
> -Petey


Yup! Good game for a lot of them.. VC with 19/4/3, Kidd with 8/6/9 and Nenad with 23/7 ... and of course, Padgett with 13/9/1 ... wow, nice! Awesome! :clap:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Seattle forgot to go to Lewis down the stretch...he didn't do nothing in the 4th quarter...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Please... please... please.. Let the team win!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This will be the Nets first "solid" victory of the season IMHO. Overall it wasn't a good game for them but they made it up with aggressiveness, outstanding defense, and team basketball.

On an interesting note, Vince only has 10 FG attempts.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mogriffjr said:


> Seattle forgot to go to Lewis down the stretch...he didn't do nothing in the 4th quarter...


 I'm not gonna complain .


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

YAY WIZARDS FINALLY LOST against the cavs i think 114-99


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Score please?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

game over thank god!!! nets win!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vlad rad misses, Kidd is fouled, going to the line....

Hits both, and the nets go up 10.

Allen misses the three, RJ rebounds.

Nets win!

109-99!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ dribbling out the clock...

109-99!

Nets beat the spread!

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

109-99


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

there will be changes, there will be changes. Only collins, krstic, and kidd are safe from being traded.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whew!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic had 25 and 8, Collinson ended up with 8 and 7. Who won the big man battle?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

yes! :banana:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

4-4 for the season with very tough games coming up.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This will be the Nets first "solid" victory of the season IMHO. Overall it wasn't a good game for them but they made it up with aggressiveness, outstanding defense, and team basketball.
> 
> On an interesting note, Vince only has 10 FG attempts.


i think that has t do with playing time.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Aye.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

:mob: :mob: :mob: 

Finally, something to be happy about!!! Yes!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Marv just said that we will be back to a well rested Bob and they went to commercials


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> there will be changes, there will be changes. Only collins, krstic, and kidd are safe from being traded.


???


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2825199#post2825199

Vote for the Player of the Game


----------



## dshiznit5044 (Jul 2, 2005)

yessssss i knew they would win on my bday lol
i love you RJ


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> there will be changes, there will be changes. Only collins, krstic, and kidd are safe from being traded.


Huh?    

For real?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Another thing I find interesting is that the Nets didn't have a great shooting night, didn't play a fast paced offense...but still managed 109 points! Imagine what will happen when our shots actually start falling!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> ???


lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow this could be our 1st night in the past week with no trade for a big man thread!

LOL

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> there will be changes, there will be changes. Only collins, krstic, and kidd are safe from being traded.


 Where did that come from?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Where did that come from?


Yeah, let's bask in the glory of victory! :biggrin:


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Nets swishing and dishing


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

I think the keys to this game for the Nets were superior bench play, more consistent defense, and great shot selection. The Nets almost never rushed a shot, especially in the second half. They took their time, and found the open man, or set up an effective isolation.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Wow this could be our 1st night in the past week with no trade for a big man thread!
> 
> LOL
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

double post... see below


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

considering the win..

My Nets Panic Mode Alert:
Before: Yellow (Elevated)
Now: Blue (Guarded)


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> Wow this could be our 1st night in the past week with no trade for a big man thread!
> 
> LOL


Ill start one later

Krstic and Collins for Olowakandi and Eddie Griffin


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

that comment was made when i turned off the tv when our lead was cut down to three lol. the sonics had to have at least 6-7 3 pointers and/or 3-point plays in the fourth quarter. there will be changes.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vincanity15311 said:


> considering the win..
> 
> My Nets Panic Mode Alert:
> Before: Yellow (Elevated)
> Now: Blue (Guarded)


:laugh:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Ill start one later
> 
> Krstic and Collins for Olowakandi and Eddie Griffin


Thanks for the heart attack lol


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Great game overall and a much needed win for us to keep the race going in the Atlantic Division. A lot of highlights in this game for us, some dunks by Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson. A sick block on Ray Allen by Vince Carter. Nenad Krstic being the leading scorer for us. And the player that suprised me the most again like he did in Indiana, Scott Padgett. I will be on a little later tonight, talk to you guys then. :cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

does any1 feel that padgett is too unselfish?


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Padgett does pass up a lot of shots but it seems to always work out


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This will be the Nets first "solid" victory of the season IMHO. Overall it wasn't a good game for them but they made it up with aggressiveness, outstanding defense, and team basketball.
> 
> On an interesting note, Vince only has 10 FG attempts.


Vince got the touches he needed but he didn't just shoot, he drove to the basket and got to the freethrow line. 11-12.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah :clap:


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

I heart Padgett! I always said he needed more minutes. Terrific shooter and passer, great on the boards too. In fact, even before tonight he was rated #6 in offensive rebounds per 48 and #17 in rebounds per 48. The bench is slowly coming together, but there is still a lot of work to be done.


----------

